# DFWAPC January meeting (2007)



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting should be on 20-th of January 2007 (third Saturday of the month) at 1 PM.

The meeting topic is "Maintaining a planted tank - the Dutch approach." In the course of the presentation we will have a chance to compare the "old school" approach to what we do today in the US. Most of the information about how to run a tank the Dutch way is completely unknown in the US, so it certainly will be an interesting meeting.

*As of today (Dec 23) we do not have a host yet.*

If you would like to host please send me a PM or call me at 214-537-9759.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Anybody brave enough to host our January meeting?

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I can host. The ADA Nano I ordered in Nov might even be here by then.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

gnatster said:


> I can host. The ADA Nano I ordered in Nov might even be here by then.


A brave one...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, so Nathan will host the January meeting and we will have a chance to see his new ADA nano tank - truly a thing to behold, hands down.

The meeting will take place on Saturday, January 20, starting at 1:00 PM.

For directions please send an e-mail to:
[email protected]

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Oh goodie! I get to try out the new Garmin that I got for Christmas.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Just a reminder that the meeting is today

The meeting will take place on Saturday, January 20, starting at 1:00 PM.

For directions please send an e-mail to:
[email protected]

Seachem has donated several products from their Flourish line. You have to be at the meeting win! There will be some other interesting items to be raffled as well.


----------

